# Tell your experience with Slippery Elm Here!



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I believe Slippery Elm has put my IBS in remission. A friend of mine went to a nutritionalist to get an eating plan to help her lose weight. She said she gets pain from dairy and that she didn't know if her diet should consist of it. Then he told her to take Slippery Elm and lower her dairy intake.He explained that Slippery Elm is beneficial for all kinds of bowel ailments. I gave it some thought and went to the store and bought some. I don't experience pain anymore, and I go a few times a day. I feel completely evacuated and I don't experience trapped gas or bloating and pain. IBS type bloating still happens around that time of the month, but its not accompanied by pain.I wish everyone would try it once. Different things for different people, but it is soooooo worth trying. I can't say enough good things about it. I am beginning to sound like a broken record, but if it helps someone it is worth it.


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Thanks 4 sharing this, i will definately give it a go. How much do u take and when?


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

I've been curious about slippery elm. Is it in capsule form or liquid? I may have to give it a try. Do you take it with omega 3 too?


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Could you please tell us what brand of Slippery Elm you use. There are so many out there.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

The one I was taking is Nature's Way, it has a green and white label and a green cap. Unfortunately last time I went to the Helath Food store they were out of it, but they sold the powder (I don't know what brand that is, I just got it in a ziploc bag, they measured it out for me from a bin). Capsules are much more convenient. Right now I carry the powder with me which is a bit of an inconvenience. ... But the powder works just as well, but you have to add it to hot water (I take a heaping teaspoon in the water.) I drink it one to three times a day. As for the capsules I took it according to the bottle.. I believe it was 2 capsules 3 times a day. The "tea" (mixing the powder with hot water) may not taste that great to some. I didn't like it at first but have become used to it.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I_H8_IBS, thanks for the reply, but I have one more question. Is slippery elm all you are taking for the "C", or do you take other supplements, like magnesium, fiber etc.?


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

Slippery Elm is all I have been taking regularly. I used to take Magnessium and still highly recommend that for many also. The Slippery Elm just works better for me, and helps with the pain aspect also, where Magnesium didn't help pain.


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Hi, i brought some tonight. They only sell it powder form where i went. How much water do u add to the heaped teaspoon? Its like drinking snot, lol, (maybe i didn't add enough water ) but if it helps its worth it!


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

HAHAHA!!!! Carla, I'm dying laughing here!!!! I think I'll try the capsules instead!! HA!! Jody


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Kari







Thanks for the info on the Slippery Elm. Hmmmmmm.........I just may try some. But.....I certainly won't get the powdered form! LOL. At least not according to Carla.







Blech........


> quote: Its like drinking snot


ROTFLMAO


----------



## Lisa Hansey (Nov 7, 2003)

I to am starting the slippery elm. The instructions on my bottle suggest 1 capsule daily. It sound like this is not enough. 1 Capsule is 300 Mgs?


----------



## 4333 (Aug 31, 2003)

For mixing up the powder:Mix about 1 teaspoon of powder in some cold water in a cup until its mixed through, then top it up with boiling water.The powder form seems to be more effective than the capsules (and cheaper).Also make sure you get 100% slippery elm, as there are other products on the market with names like slippery elm food, which add alot of other rubbish.


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

Carla!!! You cracked me up with that!!! Yeah it does have a weird consistency. It's taken ame a while to get used to it but I still don't like it very much. I just picked up more powder. The 300mg once a day sounds low, but give it a shot. The Natures Way was 340 mg 3xs a day, so if you find in a low dose it isn't helping perhaps increase it. Carla, I am still laughing!Hi Feisty


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Glad i made u all laugh!!!!!!!How does the slippery elm work? Cause so far no results. How long does it take approx?Actually i'm being 2 worry that mayb my problem is slow transit or something coz my stools r alwayz small, hard, lumps and quite often i feel them sitting there almost giving me the urge 2 go, but i cant pass them. Whats wrong? Please someone help.














I do all the eating fruit, veg drinking water and stuff. Is slippery elm soluable fibre?


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

When I started it I was majorly C, so it took a few days...but after finally going it worked daily. I notice I feel much better when I eat lower carb foods, and for some reason fruits cause me bloating...perhaps the fructose in them? don't know why this is, but the past two days I haven't been eating low carb. I had a big hot pretzel and bread later on and I had a really difficult time today..I almost wonder if stuff like that doesn't absorb water in the bowels and in turn make things harder to pass. Anything doughy usually makes things a little more difficult for me. I am not sure, are you eating a lot of grains, breads or pasta? I just found out tonight that I am pregnant, so I don't know if I can take the Slippery Elm for a while. I sure hope so...because otherwise I am doomed IBS-wise. That also goes for Magnesium.


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks for the report I_H8_IBS. I went immediately to go buy Nature Way's Slippery Elm.







My IBS has been a lot better after going on 5 different antibiotics. My (secondary) lactose intolerance is still gone, so I'm eating lots of dairy. My problems are now just visceral sensitivity (discomfort not really pain) and mild C. I am on Bentyl 3-4x a day and that made a huge relief on my discomfort (no side effects too). However I pigged out on pizza a couple days ago and got C and discomfort. This evening I popped 4 Slippery Elm pills, had a Hamburger and large cookie later...6 hours later go to the bathroom and WHoooosh! I had a mushy BM that was my dinner. Wow that was fast transit. Maybe I need to cut down on the dosage.Hope this works for me.Er one question? Are your BMs normal in consistency and girth? skinny


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

I_H8_IBS maybe your right i do eat a lot of pasta, bread etc. What foods do u eat? Describe a typical day (sorry 2 b a nuisance!) Thanks 4 ur help, Carla xXx


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

How much water do u mix with it exactly ie can u tell me in terms of ml, l or pints? How much is safe 2 take per day. How exactly do u prepare it. I know u have kinda been through this but its unclear and i think im doin it wrong. Is the liquid meant 2 b quite thick or should it be runy?


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi Skinny,I am glad to hear it helped you. I notice actually that I go a lot more volume wise at a time (sorry for the detail) and when I go I feel completely done. Hi Carla,My average day as of recently (because i was trying out the South Beach Diet and found that wya of eating helped me too) consists ofBreakfast- Eggs or Egg beaters for breakfast with low fat cheese and two slices of canadian bacon.Lunch, Grilled chicken, or grilled chicken salad or steak or any kind of meat and veggies.Dinner- Mostly meat and veggies.I think it is okay to have say a sandwich for lunch, but if you have a sandwich then maybe skip the pasta at dinner time. I'm not sure, but for me I can't have more than one serving of anything starchy. Also I highly recommend Almonds and/or Sunflower seeds...they contain healthy fats and they are both high in fiber. I never have the dicomfort I experience with most fibers when I eat those. I seemed to miss the question about the Omega Faty Acids...I was taking fish oil supplements that contained these, but I was never good at taking them regularly. I didn't find them to help me IBS wise, but I know they are good for you. I've also read they have been known to help with depression too, so if they affect and aid the chemicals in the brain there's probably a good chance some IBSers may find it helps them.


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi Carla,I mix a teaspoon with hot water (a mug full....about 6 or 8 oz I believe) I usually heat the mug of water inthe microwave for 1 minute and 30 seconds, and then put a teaspoon of the Slippery Elm in it.Usually when I make it the consistency is more liquid than solid. Its smooth and a little thicker than water, but shouldn't be really thick like say applesauce. I hope I am making sense.


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

1 Pint is equal to 16 oz. so it would be about 1/2 a pint of hot water.From what I've read about it, it is safe to take even in larger quantities. I also read this on dosage info:


> quoteowder/tea drink - Mix 1 tsp herb with a little water to a paste.Slowly add half a pint or so of boiling water, stirring or whisking all the time. Drink 2-3 cups daily.Capsules 325mg - 1-8 capsules 3 times daily.Or follow the instructions on any proprietary pack of a Slippery Elm product being used.


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Thanx Kari xXxXxXx


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

I took slippery elm about 2 hours ago and my head feels funny and i feel sick. Is this related? Its not toxic or anything?


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

No toxicity. I read that it is very rare but some people are allergic to Slippery Elm, but mostly seen in rashes on the skin. There is info in this pdf (go to page 4) http://www.mcp.edu/herbal/slipperyelm/slipperyelm.pdf


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I've started slippery elm as a result of the advice I found here. I haven't really noticed much of a difference, but I think I need to take more of it. A hint: I make green tea in the morning, a whole potful. First I rinse out the pot and add about a level teaspoon of slippery elm and a teaspoon of sugar. Stir. The slippery elm will dissolve in the little bit of cold water at the bottom of the pot. I then put the loose tea in one of those mesh cone things and pour the boiling water thru. Voila! let steep a minute or two (no need for strong tea, right?) and then I drink the whole pot, about 20 oz over the next hour. The tea is so delicious (Special Gunpowder, in Chinese Stores-- very cheap too) that you barely taste the slippery elm. I am looking for empty gel caps to dump the powder in to take during the day. I also have purchased some lozenges. I'll let you know if I have any result...been doing this for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## jenifer moor (Apr 14, 2002)

Slippery elm does nothing for me unfortunately but here is the easiest and cheapest way to take it..Powder form. Mix it up with some mashed banana or some flavoured yoghurt and its really quite nice.


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi everyone,I had to read this thread because I've heard a lot about slippery elm from a family friend who supposedly had IBS and later developed diverticulosis (not from the IBS of course). She also says this stuff helped her IBS. Here's my question -- I am IBS-D or possible C&D, would slippery elm help for me too?? Does anyone know? It's just by chance that I checked in on this board...I usually stick to the main one and the D one. Any words of advice are very very welcome! Thanks~~


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi everyone, I went to buy some slippery elm at GNC today and it said on the bottle that it also contains calcium carbonate. I know thats a big no no for us. I also looked in their book of products and it says it is used for diareaha. So now I am a little confused. Can someone explain? thanks, jody


----------



## 5069 (Jul 17, 2003)

JODYS: I can't explain it, but I take 2 tabets and it helps my constipation. MY INGREDIENTS are: Slippery Elm, Gelatin and Magnesium Stearate. Its made by SOLARAY. No calcium in this. I also get help if I eat Raisin Bran Cereal and eat beans.


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Report on success with Slippery Elm -- Oatmeal combo. I am cautiously optimistic that having powdered Slippery Elm in my green tea each am (the first thing to hit my empty digestive tract) followed by about 1/4 c of runny oatmeal (the next thing to hit my dt) has soothed an irritated intestinal lining. Yesterday after doing this for about 2 weeks...no gas, bloat receeding, no afternoon cramp up. Easy and complete am bowel movement...







I will continue to do this and see what happens...hey, any day I get without pain is a GREAT day and I thank all who post on this board!!!


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

This article also mentions Slippery elm mixed with Bananna and powdered Marshmallow for D. http://www.alternative-healthzine.com/html/1100_2.html I believe Slippery Elm is similar to the idea of fiber, but doesn't give me gas, or bloating and has a "slick" consistancy (you can easily wash it from a cup unlike Metamucil which becomes like cement!) so I would see how it could benefit both. It coats the intestines and makes the stool easier to pass and seems to give it more volume, which in C cases makes it more moveable in the intestines and in D cases would help to "form" the stool making it pass through more solid. For those with C, I think I mentioned it before but Almonds and Sunflower seeds help me also. High Fiber content, but no bloating like I get with bran, oatmeal, Metamucil or any of the other fibers. I'm having a tough time now because I haven't yet asked if Slipery Elm is safe during pregnancy. The web says it is, but I want to know for sure. The Iron in the Prenatal Vits. is literally killing me...and no coffee







I feel as bas as I did when I was diagnosed with this. I hope I can take the S.E. again. I also found this


> quote:CONSIDERATIONS: Use with caution on children under 2 years old. It may difficult for them to swallow the tea or gruel. Must be taken with copious amounts of water.* Low doses are anti-diarrhea. High doses are used with constipation, performing almost a bulk laxative type of effect*


taken from http://www.motherearthherbs.com/elm.html


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Kari, Thanks for mentioning Slippery Elm. I'm doing fine on it. Visceral sensitivity is 90% gone and when I do get it, it's very dull. However my BMs are still clumpy and lack girth. Still if I don't feel discomfort, I don't really care that much if my BMs aren't perfect.I'm also eating whatever, so it's as if I'm back to normal.







skinny


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

Anyone else find relief with Slippery Elm? Skinny and Karoe, is it still helping you?


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Kari,I've been slipping in my slippery elm dosages. I back down to 4 caps in the morning, but I forget to take it now that I'm taking other supplements like Ibsacol.Slippery Elm reduces the visceral sensivity to nothing or mild. I have to be more consistent with it.I think the oatmeal/Slippery Elm combo sounds like a great idea. I'm going to try it in the mornings.I got some bulk Slippery Elm bark, but haven't gotten a blender to chop it up into fine powder. It's much more cheaper that way than the pills.How's the Elm treatin' ya? I read you had your wedding recently looks like the big day was a bad for your IBS. skinny


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi Skinny,Glad you have found some relief with it. Yes my wedding day IBS was atrocious. The day was nice..but the IBS I was hoping would hold off, and started nice and early in the morning. I attribute that to stopping the Slippery Elm, which I had to do because I am pregnant and because doctors will never okay anything not approved by the FDA (which stinks!!). I talked to a few Herbalists who told me that Slippery Elm is safe to take while pregnant. I read that on the internet but wanted to be sure. I will probably begin taking it regularly again because the pain is definitely putting a damper on the pregnancy...plus I get paranoid because they say cramping is a bad sign in pregnancy...but I am always crampy with this IBS







and the prenatal vits are full of wonderful constipating iron to boot







Thanks for asking







. I am going back to Slippery Elm...but am waiting one more week when I am in my 2nd trimester.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I tried slipper elm powder last year and soon after my ears started to buzz to the point that i could barely could hear people talking, i also felt very dizzy. This lasted a few hours than gradualy went away. From all the good results from all of you here I would love to give it another try. Have any of you had any side effects for it?


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I haven't had any problems but did read in very rare cases that one may have an allergic reaction. Also, were there any other ingredients in it? Maybe it was something else in it? I am not sure. It seems to be the same with everything else...it works for some but not for others, but I was hoping to hear back from others with a positive experience with it. I was hoping it would be everyone's cure-all for IBS, but it seems only some...like so many other things.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

No other ingredients in it. Bought it at a health food store and it was only slipery elm powder. I'll try it from another store, who knows maybe something else was mixed in it because it was a self serve kind of place with a little shovel in a bin kind of place, easy to transfer from one container to another. I'll get some today and i'll post results in a few days.


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

You can get the powder at mountainroseherbs.com, which I gather is a pretty reputable outfit, though I haven't ordered from them myself. Now Foods also packages the powder in 4 oz jars.I'm going to give it a good trial over the next few days because I'm suffering some of the worst pain ever following some kind of infectious gut attack with fever and myalgia. I'm glad to have the information you all have posted here--it made me realize the 4 tablespoons of syrup (i.e. powder dissolved and simmered briefly in water) I took yesterday was an almost negligible amount.I can testify that the syrup does work on cats with stomach upset due to hairballs, crappy food, etc. And people who use it on cats seem to think the powder will not work as well if simply mixed with food. This is plausible, if my understanding is correct that slippery elm's action is more biomechanical than biochemical. So for anyone unhappy with results from capsules after a week or two, I'd suggest trying the syrup before giving up. It's pretty inoffensive, and you could always add some sort of flavoring that's not a trigger for you (vanilla extract? cherry concentrate? cinnamon? and/or a bit of natural sweetening).H_8 IBS: I'm not an herbalist or an OB-GYN MD, but I seriously doubt this mild substance could harm a fetus. If you have found decent references with no direct commercial interest that say it's okay, I'd start taking it again. I don't think it's much different from psyllium, from an obstetrics point of view, and psyllium is allowed, isn't it?


----------



## boomboomroom (Jan 27, 2004)

I love this stuff.For the first time in years, I'm going everyday, without gas, and bloating. I also take Zelnorm, but the good effects started to wear off after the first couple of days. Mine came from GNC, called Slippery Elm Bark. I'm eating trees? lolI did some research on this stuff, and it's good for pimples, sores, and boils. Real good for any skin irritants. It has the power to heal..heheheThanks Ih8ibs!Michelle


----------



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

Yesterday, encouraged by these posts, I bought a bottle of the Slippery Elm. There's a dropper and you measure out the recommended dose. I am trying 2 ml daily. Did not have to deal with any bad taste yet, as I put it into my yogurt or my tea. Will keep you posted on results.


----------



## byte (Feb 15, 2004)

i was interested in something Carla mentioned earlier


> quote:Actually i'm being 2 worry that mayb my problem is slow transit or something


wouldnt slippery elm still work if u had slow transit?im thinking of trying slippery elm myself. is it recommended to start with a low dose and gradually increase the amount u take or can u just take the same amount from the get go?also, i take metamucil twice a day. can i keep taking it or should i stop that while im trying slippery elm?


----------



## boomboomroom (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm so mad, it stopped working for me.I even doubled the dose.How can it stop helping me?


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm not sure why it would stop working.







Slippery Elm can be used for D also, so perhaps at different dosages it works to constipate. I'll have to see if I can find the dose differences on the net for C and D.


----------



## boomboomroom (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey Kari,What did you find out about dosage for C?Thanks,Michelle


----------



## boomboomroom (Jan 27, 2004)

H8_IBSI need your feedback on dosage....


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Michelle,I was unabe to find anything on the exact dosages, but i am still searching. I did however find a site (I'll post the actually link on Monday as I found it at work and don't have the link present). It said that taking larger doses can cause constipation and that it should be taken with plenty of fluids. I guess it is similar to the way fiber works...a little will help get things moving but taken in larger anmounts will bulk up the stools and help those with D. I went back on it and feel much better. Started it last night. The dose I take is 3 capsules...2-3 times a day on an empty stomach with something warm...like coffee, hot chocolate or tea. Each dosage is about 1 gram according to the bottle as 4 capsules are 1.48 grams and I take 3.I will, however, continue to look for the information.


----------



## boomboomroom (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks.I take 3-5 capsules a day, because when I took 1-2 initially it worked and then stopped. I do this with everything I take, it works great the first week, and than it stops.


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

Here is the info. I had found the other day ... http://www.florahealth.com/Flora/Home/cana...peryelmbark.asp "Suggested Amount:Slippery elm bark tea is taken 3-5 times per day, or as required. Alternatively, porridge of the bark can also be taken throughout the day, as required. Sufficient amounts of water (1:10) should be taken at the same time to ensure maximum therapeutic benefits and to prevent impacted bowel. Take slippery elm bark lozenges as needed throughout the day for coughs and throat irritations. Note: Wild crafting of slippery elm bark for the health food market has threatened these trees in their native habitats, and so it is recommended that consumers assure that they are using cultivated sources (such as from Flora) or use alternative herbs such as marshmallow root, also rich in mucilage.Drug Interactions:As with other sources of soluble fibre, slippery elm bark mucilage can interfere with the absorption of other medicines within the gut if they are taken at the same time. As such, take prescription medications at an alternate time to consuming slippery elm bark.Contraindications:High fibre products are contraindicated in the case of impacted bowel or bowel blockage of any origin. Side Effects:If sufficient amounts of liquid (1:10) are taken, as indicated above, then there are no known side effects. As with any type of fibre, it is important not to take too much all at once and over do it. If fibre is taken above the recommended dosage, or without adequate amounts of liquid, then impacted bowel can and may result causing related infections and thereby leading to the need for hospitalization - so don't over do it and drink lots of liquids when taking any source of fibre. "


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I started adding a capsule of slippery elm at night to my already loaded regime and I think it is helping! I'm going to start taking away the Inner Clarity that has the rhubarb root in it. I hope I can get off of that! I wonder if I should just add 2 slippery elm caps at night and take away the innerclarity or stick with the 1 cap. More is not necessarily better as I've found out.


----------



## boomboomroom (Jan 27, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## Livramento (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi...This is my first time here. Can anybody see this?


----------



## Livramento (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh..sorry. I think I figured something out..These are posted notes, not live. I feel so blonde. Anyway, I have IBS and am really hoping to find some help. Thanks.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Welcome llyssia,You'll find a great source of help from these IBS boards. Welcome aboard.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Any more updates on your experiences with this stuff. Also, does anyone know about the long-term safety? I don't believe this is the substance in the Consumer Reports article (slippery root or whatever it was--I did a little research awhile ago to check), so I am not worried about that. I just don't like taking something that hasn't been rigorously tested for safety. However, I must say that when I was taking 3 per day, it did help. Maybe I'll take the risk.


----------



## Glo05660 (Aug 31, 2017)

I try the slippery elm and it made my stomach hurt. I haven't read that this is a side affect. Has anyone else had this problem.


----------



## RubySue78 (Dec 5, 2019)

Ive used slippery elm and it helped calm my madly angry system - BUT now my body is not absorbing anything! I am nit sure it was the slippery elm but highly suspicious


----------

